
NASA Overspends on Bagels, Soda at Conferences - markbnine
http://www.space.com/news/nasa-conference-catering-costs-100325.html
======
DanielStraight
So they spent $60k on snacks. Let's say they could have gotten by with a third
that budget. So they're saving $40k now. Not only is that only 0.0002% of
their budget (the equivalent of someone who makes $50k a year wasting a dime),
it probably cost more than that to put together and present the report. Small
problems should be solved with small solutions (such as telling the conference
planners that things seem to be costing too much, so they should try to be
more budget-conscious: a solution which would take 15 seconds and cost
nothing). Solving a wasted dime with a 26 page report is like spending 2 weeks
improving the speed of a function by a few milliseconds when the function is
only called once.

